# inserting Google map into iWeb site



## toymaker1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello

Does any know how to insert a Google map into my iWeb site at http://www.peterdewitscafe.co.uk?

Any help welcome.

Regards

toymaker1


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi. Welcome to ehMac.

WOW! You got some mess going on there, my friend. Did you try to paste HTML into an iWeb text field?? Can't do that, as iWeb is a WYSIWYG website builder.

I'm unsure as to how to embed a manipulative Google map as we all see on some other sites, but here's a workaround for ya:

1) Go to Google Maps and format the map t your location and preferred zoom.

2) Take a screenshot of JUST that map area. To do this, use the key combination Command-Shift-4 (NOT "F4"). Your cursor will turn into a crosshair. Position the crosshair at the precise top-left corner of what you would want to use as a "map" on your website. Then, click-drag the cursor to the precise bottom-right of your desired map and then let go of the mouse button. You will hear a camera shutter sound and find a new file on your Desktop called "Picture 1", with maybe also ".png" after it. Keep that Google Map window open in your web browser for now.

3) Now, drag that Google Maps screenshot into your iWeb project. Position, size and add a drop-shadow or whatever to make it look nice and pretty (if you want).

4) With your map picture selected and iWeb's inspector window open, click the blue arrow, called the "link inspector". Activate the "Enable as a hyperlink" checkmark, select "external page" from the pop-up menu and then paste in the exact URL from your Google Earth web browser page you (hopefully) left open back in step 2.

The result of this is that you will have a nice map graphic of your location and, if a visitor CLICKS on that map then they will be taken to the legitimate Google Earth location of your Cafe (and you should put text beneath the "map" to tell them this).

Hope this helps.


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

I've never used iWeb, or many WYSIWYG editors, I do all my coding in a text editor, so I'm not much help on that end. If you can edit the code, here is a really easy way to implement Google maps

GMapEZ -- Home

You can see it on a site I did here.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

For ease and simplicity (and without the interactiveness, of course) I like Macaholic's suggestion.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

I dunno...toymaker's Google map works fine for me in Safari 4.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

The current version of iWeb offers the embedding of Google Maps as a feature, see here:
Apple - iWeb - Create your own website on a Mac.

DOH! Sorry, didn't notice the date on this thread till just now. Still, at least iWeb now offers this feature ....


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

chas_m said:


> DOH! Sorry, didn't notice the date on this thread till just now....


Likewise. 

Seems you really have to pay attention around here. It appears the OP has long since solved his little problem.


----------

